# Driver Error? oO



## Kelmar (18. Januar 2010)

Mit der alten Version von Buffed hatte ich das Problem, das wenn ich aus meiner Mybuffed-Seite auf "Home" links in der Navigation klickte einen IPS Driver Error erhielt.Nun mit der neuen Software dachte ich eigentlich das dies Geschichte sei,aber dem war leider nicht so.Ich musste gestern und heute jeweils mindestens 5-6 mal F5 drücken um endlich die "Home" Seite zu sehen.

Achja hier noch die Fehlermeldung vom neuen "Driver Error" :


*****


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2010)

Das passiert momentan noch beim "Caching" der Profile. Wird morgen geprüft.


----------



## Kelmar (19. Januar 2010)

Eben kam dann das hier:


*****


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2010)

Kelmar schrieb:


> <br>Eben kam dann das hier:
> 
> ****



Wann kam das bzw. wo genau?


----------



## Kelmar (19. Januar 2010)

Als ich wieder von meinem mybuffed Profil auf "home" links in der Navigation geklickt hab


----------



## Kelmar (20. Januar 2010)

Und die nächste Runde -_-

*******

wieder beim Versuch von meinem Profil aus auf Home zu kommen (links in der Navigation)


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2010)

Das ist wohl ein Caching-Problem bei der Startseite von mybuffed. 
Wir prüfen das.


----------



## Kelmar (21. Januar 2010)

Okay scheint weg zu sein,bislang geht alles auch der "Home" Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke fürs unkomplizierte fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2010)

Kelmar schrieb:


> Okay scheint weg zu sein,bislang geht alles auch der "Home" Button
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist noch nicht behoben, momentan ist die Datenbanklast nur niedrig genug, dass es nicht auftritt.


----------



## Kelmar (22. Januar 2010)

Schon gemerkt und haha zu früh gefreut -_-

siehe:


*****


----------



## Bascho (26. Januar 2010)

Und wann kann man mit den Beheben des Problems rechnen?
Der Fehler ist immer noch da.

Der Fehler kommt nur mit den Browser Firefox Version 3.6, das ich in moment habe.
Wenn das hier einen von den buffed Team interessiert, wenn nicht, auch gut.


----------



## Kelmar (27. Januar 2010)

Jupp bei mir ist der Fehler leider auch immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2010)

Das Beheben ist ein "Stück für Stück"-Prozess. Ich könnte nach jeder Anpassung ja schreiben "Ist weg" und dann kommts wieder. Nicht sehr glaubwürdig, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darum mal die Variante: Eine Sache habe ich eben noch angepasst - mal sehen obs was gebracht hat.


----------



## Bascho (28. Januar 2010)

Aber Firefox scheint in moment wohl nicht so richtig zu laufen. Abgesehen von der Fehlermeldung bei aufrufen der mybuffed Hauptseite kann ich seit gestern keine Videos auf
Youtube hochladen. Auswählen der Videos geht, dann aber nix mehr. 

Mit dem Internet Explorer läuft alles wunderbar.

Komisch, komisch...


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2010)

Bascho schrieb:


> Aber Firefox scheint in moment wohl nicht so richtig zu laufen. Abgesehen von der Fehlermeldung bei aufrufen der mybuffed Hauptseite kann ich seit gestern keine Videos auf
> Youtube hochladen. Auswählen der Videos geht, dann aber nix mehr.
> 
> Mit dem Internet Explorer läuft alles wunderbar.
> ...



Uhm - kannst du das nochmal genauer erklären, was in welchem Bereich auf buffed du genau versuchst?


----------



## Bascho (28. Januar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm - kannst du das nochmal genauer erklären, was in welchem Bereich auf buffed du genau versuchst?



Die Seite my.bufffed.de kann ich mit der aktuellen Version von Firefox nicht öffnen. Es kommt immer der gleiche Fehler (Drive Error).

Wohl aber mit Internet Explorer. Mit diesen Browser gibt es keine Probleme. 

Ok, jetzt geht es anscheinend mit Firefox, seit Tagen das erste mal heut.


----------



## Majordomus (1. Februar 2010)

Bascho schrieb:


> Die Seite my.bufffed.de kann ich mit der aktuellen Version von Firefox nicht öffnen. Es kommt immer der gleiche Fehler (Drive Error).
> 
> Wohl aber mit Internet Explorer. Mit diesen Browser gibt es keine Probleme.
> 
> Ok, jetzt geht es anscheinend mit Firefox, seit Tagen das erste mal heut.



Bei mir funktionierts auch nich - benutze den neusten Firefox. IE hab ich noch net probiert, aber wäre für mich auch nur ne temporäre Lösung.


----------



## AcerusBlackhand (2. Februar 2010)

Folgender Fehler wird angezeigt:

*Warning*: Wrong parameter count for debug_backtrace() in */var/www/webserver/forumneu/ips_kernel/classDb.php* on line *1564*
=================================================== Date: Tue, 02 Feb 2010 17:52:28 +0000 Error Number: 1213 Error: Deadlock found when trying to get lock; try restarting transaction IP Address: 87.123.16.95 Page: / Debug: NULL mySQL query error: DELETE FROM ibf_sessions WHERE ip_address='87.123.16.95' OR running_time < 1265129512 			body,div,dl,dt,dd,ul,ol,li,h1,h2,h3,h4,h5,h6,pre,form,fieldset,input,textarea,p,blockquote,th,td { margin:0; padding:0; } 			table {	border-collapse:collapse; border-spacing:0; }			fieldset,img { border:0; }			address,caption,cite,code,dfn,em,strong,th,var { font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; }			ol,ul { list-style:none; }			caption,th { text-align:left; }			h1,h2,h3,h4,h5,h6 { font-size:100%;	font-weight:normal; }			q:before,q:after { content:''; }			abbr,acronym { border:0; }			hr { display: none; }			address{ display: inline; }			body {				font-family: arial, tahoma, sans-serif;				font-size: 0.8em;				width: 100%;			}						h1 {				font-family: arial, tahoma, "times new roman", serif;				font-size: 1.9em;				color: #fff;			}			h2 {				font-size: 1.6em;				font-weight: normal;				margin: 0 0 8px 0;				clear: both;			}			a {				color: #3e70a8;			}							a:hover {					color: #3d8ce4;				}								a.cancel {					color: #ad2930;				}			#branding {				background: #484848;				padding: 8px;			}						#content {				clear: both;				overflow: hidden;				padding: 20px 15px 0px 15px;			}						* #content {				height: 1%;			}						.message {				border-width: 1px;				border-style: solid;				border-color: #d7d7d7;				background-color: #f5f5f5;				padding: 7px 7px 7px 30px;				margin: 0 0 10px 0;				clear: both;			}							.message.error {					background-color: #f3dddd;					border-color: #deb7b7;					color: #281b1b;					font-size: 1.3em;					font-weight: bold;				}								.message.unspecific {					background-color: #f3f3f3;					border-color: #d4d4d4;					color: #515151;				}			.footer {				text-align: center;				font-size: 1.5em;			}						.database-error {				padding: 4px 0px 10px 80px;				margin: 10px 0px 10px 0px;			}						textarea {				width: 700px;				height: 250px;			}		
*www.buffed.de Driver Error*

Folgende Lösungen versucht:
- Explorer neu gestartet
- PC neu gestartet
- nach Updates gesucht
- Seite versucht über Google zu öffnen

Alle andern Seiten klappen tadellos. Mit IE (kA welche Version) gehts auch ohne Probs.

Hat jemand ne Idee worans liegen könnte ... hab ehrlich keine Lust nur wegen einer Seite den Mozilla neu zu installieren. Schonmal danke im voraus.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2010)

Solche Fehler kommen vom Server, nicht aus dem Browser. Die Laggs sind uns bewusst - wird bereits analysiert - aber ist nicht mit einem Fingerschnipp erledigt (was genial wäre ^^)


----------



## AcerusBlackhand (2. Februar 2010)

Ok ... aber wieso klappts dann ohne Probs mit dem "doofen" Internet Explorer?


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2010)

AcerusBlackhand schrieb:


> Ok ... aber wieso klappts dann ohne Probs mit dem "doofen" Internet Explorer?



Bist du im IE eingeloggt?


----------



## Deadlift (2. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Solche Fehler kommen vom Server, nicht aus dem Browser. Die Laggs sind uns bewusst - wird bereits analysiert - aber ist nicht mit einem Fingerschnipp erledigt (was genial wäre ^^)


Hupf ins IPB Support Forum, erstell ein Ticket dort, isn bekannter "Bug".
Ich erinner mich nimmer was die Lösung war sonst hättst scho ne PM, aber im Ticket ging die Lösung recht schnell an uns.

Falls du das nich schon hast. >_<

(edit)
würd übrigens display_errors OFF schalten bei dem Scripkiddie Wust der hier rumflitzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Hupf ins IPB Support Forum, erstell ein Ticket dort, isn bekannter "Bug".
> Ich erinner mich nimmer was die Lösung war sonst hättst scho ne PM, aber im Ticket ging die Lösung recht schnell an uns.
> 
> Falls du das nich schon hast. >_<



Die Lösung ausm Invision-Forum kenn ich ... "Heap auf session-table" - aber Heap hat kein Lowlevellocking, d.h. dass die Session-Tabelle die Queries auflaufen lassen würde. Hatten wir schon.

Ich hab jetzt was am Code verändert - momentan laufen Wartungsscripte, darum gibts noch diverse Laggs, aber es sollte sich jetzt wieder bessern.
Mybuffed ist ein anderer Fall, da muss das Caching bzw. der gesamte Ladeprozess irgendwann überarbeitet werden.

(edit)


> würd übrigens display_errors OFF schalten bei dem Scripkiddie Wust der hier rumflitzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei bekannten Forensystemen ist das relativ egal, die Struktur ist auch ohne Debugmeldungen bekannt - Es werden ja auch keine PW-Hashes (was das Forum auch nicht hat :> ) ausgegeben.


----------



## Deadlift (4. Februar 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Lösung ausm Invision-Forum kenn ich ... "Heap auf session-table" - aber Heap hat kein Lowlevellocking, d.h. dass die Session-Tabelle die Queries auflaufen lassen würde. Hatten wir schon.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt was am Code verändert - momentan laufen Wartungsscripte, darum gibts noch diverse Laggs, aber es sollte sich jetzt wieder bessern.
> Mybuffed ist ein anderer Fall, da muss das Caching bzw. der gesamte Ladeprozess irgendwann überarbeitet werden.
> ...



@1 Hatte dir dazu was pmt, hast gesehn?

@2 Darum sagte ich ja Scriptkiddies, wer IPB kennt ... you know. =)


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> @1 Hatte dir dazu was pmt, hast gesehn?



Jau - das sollte jetzt auch weg sein. War eine Einstellung bzgl. duplicated login check.


----------

